# Volunteer Background Checks



## fredtgreco (Feb 27, 2009)

I was not sure where this would go, but I will try here. I have a question about volunteer background checks. We are about (in one month) to move into our new building, and with that, anticipating new(er) members. We are considering implementing a very simple criminal background check (like the $10 per check kind). The idea would be to search (pretty much) just for felony convictions, especially crimes related to minors.

Anyway, I would be interested if anyone knows if there church has such a background check policy or not (and what the approximate size of the church is). I would also like to know if you do not, whether that was a conscious decision, or whether it is just something that has not yet been on the radar.

This information will be a big help to me, so thanks in advance.


----------



## Albatross (Feb 27, 2009)

Our church is working to implement background checks as well. We have roughly 400 members.


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 27, 2009)

I think it's a wonderful idea! Our church is very, very small so we don't do it yet.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Feb 27, 2009)

I know that our church (130 people) is implementing background checks etc... There may be different legal issues up here in Canada (or maybe not), but I believe that we are largely being pushed to implement something formal by our insurance company.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 27, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Anyway, I would be interested if anyone knows if there church has such a background check policy or not (and what the approximate size of the church is). I would also like to know if you do not, whether that was a conscious decision, or whether it is just something that has not yet been on the radar.
> 
> This information will be a big help to me, so thanks in advance.



Fred - 

The mid-size (250 attendees) EFCA church at which I was an intern had a background check for anyone wanting to work with children/youth. In addition, the Baptist church at which I was a member prior to becoming a Presbyterian also had that type of policy in place.

I think it is a good idea. I think that in the event that something should happen and if someone tries to file a lawsuit, I think that having a policy like that in place would go a long way towards demonstrating that you did all you could to prevent it. (And I'm not just talking about demonstrating that to a court... but perhaps more importantly, to the community who will certainly hear about the situation through the all-too-eager-to-find-fault-with-churches media.)


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 27, 2009)

At the past three churches I was at we did. One was small about 50 the others were larger, around 200. In my opinion if you are going to have any sort of time where children will be away from their parents and supervised by other adults background checks are imperative. You would be sadly surprised at how many people will fail the check for legitimate reasons. 

As I began to study this it became apparent that pedophiles target churches, especially smaller churches. They know that usually there are not enough people willing to work in the nursery, children's groups, etc. And, they know that a smaller church is more likely to not do background checks. Just check with your insurer's loss control department. They will back up what I said.

This is one pragmatic reason for family integrated ministry. 
As we


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 27, 2009)

Let me add one piece of information - would the answer be the same if there was a strict policy of requiring two adults in the room at all times?


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes. No exceptions.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 27, 2009)

I was in a church that adopted that policy with great controversy. 

The opposition to the policy ws that we aught not to allow the state (in this case the RCMP) have any say on the qualifications for a person to hold office or serve the church.

The issue was being pushed by insurance companies.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 27, 2009)

Fred,

I'm not sure a background check for every person that does nursery is necessary and I think that the goal you're trying to achieve is good but I'm going to offer some random thoughts on what I've seen. I know you're very prudent in how you address a situation. Please don't interpret what follows as theaching you anything that I think you know but just observations in general to any reader.

The Pastor in my parent Church (Doug Kittredge) made a good observation that children are one of those things that stops the mouths of fools so to speak. In other words, unbelieving people are confronted with the testimony of God's handiwork at the birth of a child and many go to Church (or go back to Church) for the first time at the birth of their kids. Doug considers (and I agree) a good nursery as an incredibly important aspect of a Church that wants to reach the lost.

Parents want a safe, clean, and organized place to drop off their children. I have personally witnessed people who leave a Church and not come back because people were late for nursery or it seemed chaotic. Barring whatever our convictions about having our children with us during worship, the Church ought to be a place where people can grow in their own convictions regarding this. Parents of small children naturally are concerned that the place they put their kids is very clean and well organized and the impression is that "...we know what we're doing, we're safe, and your child will be well cared for and not get sick here...."

A few things that I have seen that are very sound:

1. I think it ought to be something that many people throughout the congregation are encouraged to participate in. After all, I've vowed to build up the smallest to the oldest in my congregation. I think having husbands and wives signed up together for a particular Sunday is a good thing.

2. Having a large across the board mix of couples that are trustworthy in the same room mitigates any kind of desire on the person coming in to have them produce paperwork that demonstrates they've had a criminal background check. There's sort of a built in trust established that you can tell that it's not just one man or one woman watching the kids but a few couples that are involved and they're friendly, responsible types.

3. A numbering system is a good thing. Have log with the kids name and parents and then pin a number on the child and give the number to the parents. Some Churches will even have a system that will flash the number in case there's a problem so the parents have the added benefit of knowing that they can be quietly contacted. Also, the parent knows they can't just have somebody come take their kid unless the number shows up.

4. Have a checklist for the volunteers who do the job. We do it in the military where you stand duty for the first time and you have to know that you have to accomplish certain things. In one Church, after you're done, you have a detailed process of washing each and every toy in a bleach/water mixture and putting them in the dish rack. Mom and Dad know that kids won't get sick from dirty toys.

I think all of the above put together ameliorates the need for background checks. I think encouraging families to participate in the caring of the youth is a good thing and, for reasons of prudence, you wouldn't want to have to institute a policy of background checks for every family that watches kids.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 27, 2009)

Edit: Not a reply to Rich's post. A reply to the detractors in Kevin's.

We had people who made the same argument. In my humble opinion it is as lame as lame can be. The state is making no decision. It is offering information to which the church deserves access. The church can decide to ignore the information given. I have known of one case where the happened. The man involved had been found guilty of statutory rape as an 18 year old. It had been consensual sex with a minor girl before his conversion. He was in his forties with a consistent faithful walk behind him.


----------



## larryjf (Feb 27, 2009)

We have about 100 members in our church.
We do full background checks on anyone who works with youth. Other than that we don't check backgrounds.

Most counties have resources online where you can enter a person's name and see their criminal record for free. Normally it's the Clerk of Courts or the County Clerk website. Others have a county website that links to a searchable database of criminal records.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 27, 2009)

One observation based upon a case I defended last year. Make sure of two things, (1) that if the background check reveals something bad, that your chuch has a procedure in place in advance to deal with how to handle it, and (2) consider implementing a relatively thorough check and consult with your insurer.

The case I had was not a Reformed Church, but rather was a fairly liberal Lutheran church with a female pastor. Their insurer required background checks for people who worked with children, but they only required a minimal county-level search going back 3 years.

After a number of years, the insurer required a state-wide check going back 10 years. It turned out that one of the Sunday School teachers (he had been in this position for 2 years) was convicted of misdemeanor indecent exposure to children in a neighboring county about 4 years before he became a Sunday School teacher.

The pastor, justifiable concerned, dealt with it on an ad hoc basis by privately asking him to relinquish his membership in the church instead of simply removing him from the position. He put up a fight, so the pastor called a congregational meeting, telling the entire congregation what the issue was and stating that she was not going to allow a sex offender to be teaching children.

So, a defamation lawsuit followed, alleging all sorts of emotional distress, damage to business reputation, etc.

In the end, I was able to dismiss the case on the grounds that the government cannot interfere with a church decision regarding its members, but it was difficult. It would have been much better if the church had followed its own constitution and book of order in dealing with this. The end result would have been the same: removal of the teacher and dismissal from membership (because he was unrepentant over lying about his past), but it would have been much easier to keep out of court.


----------



## sastark (Feb 27, 2009)

My small (75 or so members) ARP church requires a background check for anyone working in the nursery/children's Sunday School. My wife had to do it. The church paid for it. It really didn't affect us at all, and although I have no reason to worry about anyone in the congregation, I suppose it could put some people (especially those new to the church who may not know the ladies working in the nursery) at ease. I don't see how that could be a bad thing.

I believe, but someone more knowledgeable than myself could correct me if I'm wrong, that a background check like the one at my church is standard procedure at all ARP congregations.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 27, 2009)

In my expirience Seth it is not SOP in the ARP or any other denom. It is however a growing issue.


----------



## sastark (Feb 27, 2009)

Kevin said:


> In my expirience Seth it is not SOP in the ARP or any other denom. It is however a growing issue.



Perhaps it is just the Presbytery of which my congregation is a member? I know it was more than just our local congregation's policy.

But, thank you.


----------



## ww (Feb 27, 2009)

My Church of 100 folks automatically does this for all folks planning on working in the Nursery but now that I'm thinking of it I believe it is required by the State. In either case I believe it to be common sense to do so these days.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 27, 2009)

It's not standard policy in the MVP of the ARP, nor Second Presbytery unless very recently revised. I've taught SS and kept nursery in both presbyteries without a check.


----------



## Knoxienne (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't like this at all. Too much Big Brother for me.  

My opinion of Sunday School and Nursery (among other traditional programs in the Church) is another topic altogether.


----------



## BJClark (Feb 27, 2009)

fred

Our church does background checks on anyone who works at or volunteers at the church...but they don't do them on people who do not volunteer.

But all volunteers at our church are required to take a course (Covenant Care) that discusses child safety and protection issues---at the end of the course they sign a form agreeing to a background check..


----------



## Hippo (Feb 27, 2009)

Paedophiles do target churches and even if there is a two adult per room policy this is at best an aspiration which over time will not be kept on every possible occasion.

It is heartbreaking when this sort of thing happens and the damage it does is beyond measure. We are Calvinists, we know how dark mans heart is.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 27, 2009)

We background check everyone involved in ministry with vulnerable people, whether that is child or adult ministry.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 27, 2009)

I offered my post as a point of view and am not going to tell a Church that ought not conduce background checks but I think folks need to realize they give up something when they do this. They ought to weigh in the balance what the pros/cons of that decision is.

I would imagine, for instance, that there are probably States that require that childcare workers be certified with CPR. A child could choke or go into cardiac arrest too and the Church might be liable under those situations.

Again, I don't want to ever tell somebody: "Don't worry about the liability..." but folks ought not think that a background check has no problems inherent in itself. It's not going to catch all the potential problems.

Also, as I noted above, there is something to be said about making childcare a "Covenantal responsibility" and I appreciated being a part of a Church were every couple could volunteer for nursery duty one schedule. It gives others a break and the ability to participate in worship more often. If a Church was to make background checks policy then everybody who joined would also get the "...and, by the way, we do background checks...." It's just not a cut and dry "It's better to do them than not" and folks should weigh their options.

There are ways to be responsible about the process that shows due diligence and care than assuming that the magic bullet of a background check will solve it. In fact, the background check might give false confidence so one doesn't think about other ways to provide confidence that childcare is safe and friendly.

When I was growing up it was enough to know that a teenage girl was a responsible kid. Now, in certain places, you have to get CPR qualified to do it. Is the situation better? I guess on one level but part of me wearies of a society that "professionalizes" everything.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 27, 2009)

Our Baptist congregation of 450 avg. attn. rquires background checks on workers with children and youth.


----------



## moral necessity (Feb 27, 2009)

I guess I'm just shocked by this. It saddens me that, in today's world, we even have to do this "background check thing." But, what else are big churches to do....and churches who don't have enough volunteers that they know really well as christians to help out? I, for one, as a parent, do not let my children to be left in the nursery unless I personally know the person I'm leaving them with, or unless someone who I personally know and trust knows the person I'm leaving them with. I keep my children with me during the service, and I go outside of the meeting with them if they cry or are the least bit disruptive. I don't intend to judge those who do differently, and who are okay with doing otherwise, but this is just my preference. As a provider and a protector, I just have certain stipulations within my own conscience, I suppose. To me, if I took a suitcase to church filled with a million dollars, I would think of it the same way. Would I just drop it off in another room for 2 hours with people who are strangers to me, to have them watch over it, and be comforted with the idea that they have had criminal background checks done on them? I wonder how many really would do differently if they were leaving that much money with strangers instead of their children. But, if I were a church leader, I guess I could see the necessity for it, as many lawsuits are had for nearly any reason at all. in my opinion, however, if I leave my children with someone who I don't know enough to fully trust them with my kids, then it's my fault, not the church's, if something tragic happens. I would want someone to sue me for passing off my responsibility of husbandry onto some church leader who was in charge of selecting the helpers for a nursery. That's how I tend to view if for myself at this time.

Blessings!


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 27, 2009)

BTW, despite my recommendations regarding background checks above, I should have stated that our church does not do background checks as such. (If you ignore the extreme vigilance of our deacons). 

We don't think it is necessary because we are fairly small, *only* mothers of the infants or long-time members who are mothers are allowed in the nursery, and we don't have youth programs anyway. There are always at least two mothers with the youngest at all times. The other youths are in the assembly.

But, bigger churches have different issues, I'm sure.


----------



## jambo (Feb 27, 2009)

We have this system here in the UK which is aimed at those working with children and vulnerable people. I find it a complete pain. Children need to be protected, church leadership/volunteers etc must be transparant and the church must be seen to be doing things properly and legally. However I find things have gone from one extreme to the other. It is a bit Orwellian and an example of the state trying to influence the church. It is true that if you have nothing to hide then you have nothing to fear but I was watching a recent TV documentry about innocent people who have the same names as offenders being denied jobs because of it.


----------



## Herald (Feb 27, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> I was not sure where this would go, but I will try here. I have a question about volunteer background checks. We are about (in one month) to move into our new building, and with that, anticipating new(er) members. We are considering implementing a very simple criminal background check (like the $10 per check kind). The idea would be to search (pretty much) just for felony convictions, especially crimes related to minors.
> 
> Anyway, I would be interested if anyone knows if there church has such a background check policy or not (and what the approximate size of the church is). I would also like to know if you do not, whether that was a conscious decision, or whether it is just something that has not yet been on the radar.
> 
> This information will be a big help to me, so thanks in advance.



We perform a background check for childrens workers _only_. It is not required for membership. Personally, I would not join a church if a background check was required solely for membership.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 27, 2009)

Herald said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > I was not sure where this would go, but I will try here. I have a question about volunteer background checks. We are about (in one month) to move into our new building, and with that, anticipating new(er) members. We are considering implementing a very simple criminal background check (like the $10 per check kind). The idea would be to search (pretty much) just for felony convictions, especially crimes related to minors.
> ...




Let me clarify in case I have been misunderstood: the question is regarding background checks for those _members_ who _volunteer _to work with youth. There would be no check for membership, and no check if the person was not working with children/youth.


----------



## Herald (Feb 27, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > fredtgreco said:
> ...



Gotcha. I misread your post. Sorry 'bout dat.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Feb 27, 2009)

Our church will. They have the policy in place and anyone involved with children will be required to have one done. My previous non-denominational church tried it and it was met with friction. There were a number of ex-convicts but their issue was one of privacy. None had any charges which dealt with children but they felt once their past was revealed they would be treated differently...and they were.


----------



## Edward (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes, for officer candidates and anyone who is volunteering to work with children. The list may be larger; those are the only categories with which I am familiar.


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 27, 2009)

Hmmm. I see the point of objections based on the involvement of the state, and I see the need from the possiblity of litigation. Would a background check through a private provider solve that problem? I know they're out there. It is a sad state of affairs that we've come to this, but come to this we have.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 27, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Let me clarify in case I have been misunderstood: the question is regarding background checks for those _members_ who _volunteer _to work with youth. There would be no check for membership, and no check if the person was not working with children/youth.



Awwww, man! I was hoping you were going to do a background check - and possibly a credit check - on all potential members as part of the process to determine if they are good enough to "make the team."


----------



## BJClark (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, I also know from experience just because a person has a background check done it doesn't really mean anything. 

I know of an instance in a church where someone was a volunteer with the youth, had a background check done, nothing was found, the reason being is they just hadn't been caught--it was found out later they were molesting their own child..they hadn't touched any other children..but that didn't matter..so yes, sometimes, the background checks can be misleading..and give a false sense of security..

But at the same time, it has also been a deterrent for others when they know they will do a back ground check..we had someone come in to apply for a position at our church, and when they were told we do back ground checks they left..they went to a different church and applied--and hired, they didn't do a back ground check..someone who went to the church recognized the person as someone who had been on the news a few months earlier..for molesting children at a local daycare (the former daycare had been closed down, and the person was out of jail on bond)


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow, I guess I am naive. This is the first time I have ever heard of background checks for any sort of church service. 

Is this the norm? What percentage of churches do this?


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 27, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Wow, I guess I am naive. This is the first time I have ever heard of background checks for any sort of church service.
> 
> Is this the norm? What percentage of churches do this?



I'd be willing to guess that most churches that have significant liability insurance policies do it, because insurance companies hate defending these kind of cases.


----------



## matt01 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hippo said:


> Paedophiles do target churches and even if there is a two adult per room policy this is at best an aspiration which over time will not be kept on every possible occasion.



I agree completely.

Our current church does not require checks for nursery workers; previous churches (mid sized) have required the checks. We do require the workers to be members, or in some cases the teenage children of members.

Optimally, I would see all members who work with children or youth, including the pastor(s), have a full background check. Other ideas posted above are nice, but the check is necessary.



BJClark said:


> I know of an instance in a church where someone was a volunteer with the youth, had a background check done, nothing was found, the reason being is they just hadn't been caught..



This is why other safeguards need to be in place:

*More than one person
*married members working together
*rotating
*video cameras
*signing children in/out


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 27, 2009)

victorbravo said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I guess I am naive. This is the first time I have ever heard of background checks for any sort of church service.
> ...



WOw! How many churches have liability insurance?


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 27, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> > Pergamum said:
> ...



It is not unusual at all, these days. Someone slips in the parking lot, spills coffee on a visitor, or, worse (Catholic dioceses are going bankrupt in some places--they were self-insured). If you have a "program" inviting the public to participate, your church is exposed as well.

When I started practicing law about 17 years ago, you could still raise a church immunity defense. That's pretty much gone in most states. (I think--at least it is gone in the west).

Our firm has had more than 6 church lawsuits come in last year. They are targets.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow, I guess Pentecostals need to take out more liability since they jump around a lot more (more chances for slips and falls). 


The church in my village just fell over due to high winds. The vines gave way and the walls collapsed. No one sued though.


----------

